# Movie Suggestions



## Halifax81 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have had my Tivo for a good few months now, the one thing I have never had in my suggestions so far are movies from the Sky Movies channels. Seems odd that I get everything else, anyone else had similar issues?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not sure if the original Tivo ever 'suggested' films either. Can't remember, to be honest.

However, I can sort-of see why it doesn't. Because wouldn't it be annoying if it did and you didn't have the movie channels?

(I don't know if Tivo can tell which package you have. If it can then my point is moot of course )


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

cwaring said:


> (I don't know if Tivo can tell which package you have. If it can then my point is moot of course )


It can because the channels you don't have are not available - so it can't record from them.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

Halifax81 said:


> I have had my Tivo for a good few months now, the one thing I have never had in my suggestions so far are movies from the Sky Movies channels. Seems odd that I get everything else, anyone else had similar issues?


I've had suggestions recorded from Sky Movies on my box. Have you actually thumbed anything specifically on the Sky Movies channels?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Simply the fact that movies are usually 2 hours or longer means they are less likely to "fit" in scheduling gaps.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Surely not with three tuners available; unless you happen to record a LOT of stuff. Don't forget that films are on early morning and through the night too


----------



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I seem to remember having one or two films recorded as suggestions, but from terrestial channels (don't actually have any of the Sky movie channels)


----------



## Halifax81 (Apr 22, 2011)

Late response from me, yes I have plenty thumbs up on the movie channels, so far I think I have had one film suggestion from sky movies


----------

